# cama trencant l'aranya



## jaume60

En un poema d'en Ferran Canyemeres del 1954, inclou aquesta dita:

Cama trencant l'aranya

Encara no he trobat ningú que em sàpiga dir el significat, tant l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans, com la filla de l'autor.

Algú/na em pot donar pistes?

Jaume


----------



## xupxup

Estàs segur que és una _dita_? Una frase feta?
Vols dir que no és simplement un vers?
Podries posar la resta del poema? O un fragment més llarg?


----------



## jaume60

Be per tal de falicitar-vos la tasca, adjuntaré el fragment del poema que inclou la frase, tinc que buscar-la però tornaré.

Fins ara


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jaume, benvingut al fòrum. Si no et sap greu, et corregeixo un parell de cosetes: *Bé* porta accent i... *he de buscar-la,* en comptes de* tinc que... *

Salutacions i a veure si et podem ajudar* *


----------



## jaume60

Agraeixo les correccions que m'heu fet adonar.

Bé el fragment del poema és el següent:

Durant quatre anys de sang tu fores la companya
que, talment per art màgic, ardor per al treball
va ésser-me dia i nit, cama trencant l'aranya
que al retruny de les bombes era el meu espantall.

Es tracta de la quarteta 17 del poema de'n Ferran Canyameres ODA A LA PIPA.

Es tracta d'un poema de 29 quartetes, que l'autor va escriure al 1954 mentre va romandre a la presó, i en aquesta fa referència a la seva estada, amb tota la seva família, en un poblet prop de París en el decurs de la segona guerra mundial, mentre de nit sentien l'espetec de les bombes.


----------



## xupxup

Primer que res, veient que és poesia, vull deixar clar que hi ha moltes interpretacions possibles, i que probablement no sabrem mai quin era el sentit últim d'aquests versos per l'autor. De totes maneres la meva interpretació és que hi ha una metàfora aranya-espantall, i una altra companya-cama. Així la companya va ser-li "ardor per al treball", i també la cama que trenca l'aranya (en un sentit una mica figurat, esclafa, aixafa). I aquesta aranya què és? Doncs l'espantall (en el sentit d'una cosa que fa por) que apareixia quan sentia el retruny de les bombes. És a dir, la companya l'anima a treballar i a més, li espanta la por.
Imagino, ja que no he trobat el poema sencer, que els quatre anys deuen ser la guerra, i que la companya no és una dona, sinó una pipa, que per això es diu "Oda a la pipa"

Jaume60, no sé si t'ha servit per alguna cosa aquesta interpretació meva. Espero que algú altre hi digui la seva, que la poesia és molt personal i admet moltes opinions.
Espero que no ens tanquin aquest fil, encara que no sigui un tema de llengua exclusivament.


----------



## jaume60

Bé, aquest és el sentit que li he donat.

Encara que la frase semblava una dita popular, donada la manca d'informació després d'un munt de consultes m'haig d'inclinar per aquesta interpretació.

El que em feia difícil admetre la metàfora poètica era el fet que a l'autor no li trobo un ús sovintejat per aquesta forma, al meu entendre s'inclina més pels sinònims.

L'autor va morir al 1965, i no fora estrany que Ell tampoc recordes l'orígen de la frase.

A més alguna dita poc usual he escoltat referit a l'aranya, que lamento molt ara no recordar exactament quina era, però em va semblar que es referia a l'aparatositat del parany de l'aranya, la teranyina, i la facilitat en que pot ser desmuntada.


----------



## Amandla

La meva interpretació va una mica en el mateix sentit que xup xup. Quants anys va ser a la presó? 

Crec que si el poema va ser escrit a presó l'aranya podria simbolitzar aquesta presó. Quan la víctima de l'aranya queda atrapada en la teranyina ja no pot escapar, per tant és com si la teranyina fossin les barres de la mateixa presó. L'insecte víctima es va consumint conforme el temps passa per la reclusió de la teranyina, igual que un pres tancat entre barres i quatre parets. Conforme els anys passen, el pres va consumint-se. I si afegim que no pot fugir de les bombes perquè està tancat, això augmenta. L'aranya podria ser l'enemic que el té reclús o el que tira les bombes. 

És la pipa la que li fa oblidar que està tancat i que corre el risc de les bombes. "espanta les aranyes", d'alguna manera també ho fa amb les bombes i la presó es fa una mica més gran.

Crec que el mateix podria dir-se si parla dels anys que estava fora de la presó. Dedueixo que si va acabar a la presó és perquè podia ser soldat i simplement va caure pres. Llavors és el mateix. El soldat és d'alguna manera un pres, perquè està acorralat per les bombes que li poden caure, per l'enemic, que com l'aranya fa amb la víctima se li va apropant cada cop més.

Si, com a tercera opció, no era cap soldat sinó un civil és exactament el mateix. El temor de les bombes i de l'enemic que s'apropa és el mateix. El sentiment de por i "acorralament" és molt semblant si parlem d'un soldat, d'un civil o d'un pres, tots en temps de guerra.

És el fet de fumar el que li va esvair-se de la realitat d'una guerra.

Espero que t'ajudi una mica. Si és una expressió, la veritat és que no l'havia sentida mai. La pipa s'enfronta a l'aranya i és per això que el poeta les fa rimar.


----------



## Samaruc

Em semblen molt asenyades les interpretacions que esteu donant, però mireu les accepcions cinquena i sisena...

_aranya 1

1. a. f. ZOOL. Terme que s'aplica a diversos individus de l'orde dels araneids, com l' aranya d'aigua (Argyroneta aquatica) i l' aranya domèstica (Tegenaria domestica i Pholcus sp), que es caracteritzen perquè presenten quatre parell de potes i un o més parells d'òrgans secretors que produïxen un fil sedós amb el qual teixixen la teranyina.
b. aranya de la creu (o de jardí ) ZOOL. Epeira.
2. a. f. Denominació amb què es designen diversos objectes de forma semblant a la d'una aranya.
b. f. Salomó o canelobre de diferents braços que es col·loca penjat del sostre.
c. f. Conjunt de cordes o de xicotets caps que ixen d'un mateix punt en direccions divergents, especialment els utilitzats per a sostindre les hamaques o els cois.
d. f. Fusta amb diferents forats o corrioles d'on arranquen diferents cordes.
3. aranya roja BOT./ZOOL. Xicotet aràcnid de l'orde dels àcars (Tetranychus telarius), fitoparàsit, que ataca la vinya, arbres fruiters, lleguminoses i plantes ornamentals.
4. com una aranya Brut.
*5. matar l'aranya Entretindre's.
6. matar l'aranya No fer res*.
7. ser (algú) una aranya No deixar escapar cap possibilitat de guany, traure benefici de tot.
8. ser una aranya de forat Ser una persona poc sociable, poc inclinada a relacionar-se amb els altres.
9. tela d'aranya ZOOL. Teranyina. _​
...Potser simplement és que la pipa l'ajuda a passar el temps a la presó, l'ajuda a abstraure's?


----------



## jaume60

Aclarim un xic la presó d'en Ferran Canyemeres.

Hi va romandre un any i mig, i no per qüestions relacionades amb la guerra, mai va militar en cap partit polític, si es va exilar 7 anys desprès de l'ensulsiada civil nostre, va ser, crec, per què havia estat funcionari de la Generalitat i suposo que temia represàlies, primer va marxar ell i després si va reunir la seva família, la dona i els seus dos fills.

A la fi va retornar, i un cop a Catalunya va ser quan el varen detenir, jutjar i comdemnar a presó.

Pel que sé, aquesta reclusió el va deprimir molt, pel fet de que esperava suport i ajut per a superar el tràngol, del que considerava els seus amics, la qual cosa no es va produir, o si més no les gestions no van resultar reeixides.

El meu interés per aquest autor, no és únicament, pel poema ODA A LA PIPA, mentre va romandre engarjolat, va escriure molts poemes que varen ser recollits i publicats sota el títol HORES DE PROVA I DE RETROBAMENT, del qual l'esmentada ODA és un d'ells.


----------



## jaume60

M'adreço a Amaruc de València.

Us haig de dir que el meu afany per trobar el significat exacte de la frase, era perquè aleshores estava traduïnt al castellà aquell poema, i volia transmetre a més de mètrica i rima, el significat just que donava l'autor,
m'he inclinat més pel significat que explica en xupxup.

Si que és veritat que la pipa l'ajudava a passar l'estones a la presó, però en la aquella quarteta concreta, crec, i així m'ho confirmava la seva filla, l'espantall eren les bombes que sentien al lluny, en plena segona guerra mundial, ja va marxar de París perquè va ser ocupada pels alemanys.

Ara estic traduïnt al castellà tots els poemes que va escriure mentre va romandre a la presó, que si no m'he descomptat són uns 55.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Pel que he vist ningú te res més a dir.

Vull agraïr les vostres respostes, m'han ajudat.

El que m'interessa de tot plegat, és que els poemes, m'estan ensenyant moltes coses, quan es tracta de preparar-ne una versió al castellà, una manera de comunicar-se amb altres idiomes que penso, potser és molta candidesa per part meva, una forma d'apropar-nos.

Moltes gràcies,

Jaume


----------

